# Pll



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there any way to find my pll (phase locked loop) of my motherboard. I isn't on the motherboard (the motherboard is from packard bell). 
I need this pll to soft overclock my fsb with setfsb

Greetings


----------

